# Need help !!



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a young pup - I would say if your concerned about hearing take the pup to the vet for a check...but it's probably the fact the pup is so young and still in that sleep and grow and see the world phase.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

To be honest and not to sound mean, I think you need to enroll in puppy classes, because I'm not to sure if you really know what your in for. Mouthing (aka "biting" is part of the puppy phase, all dog families go through it) and the not coming to his name at 10 weeks... well honestly how long have you been trying to teach him his name? Dogs aren't born understanding humans or english or commands, they need to be taught, once they learn it, then they can do it. I think a puppy class will be great both for the puppy and for your family, you'll learn what to expect in the coming months and how to respond to the different puppy phases you will face, plus you will be in touch with a professional that you can take your concerns to that can watch your puppy and see if its normal puppy phases or something more serious going on. Personally I'd highly suggest the classes.


----------

